# Tug history: What happened to them?



## LizzieNo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all,
I have in my possession a very large photo of the two Queens in Southampton. On the photo are the tugs Catcombe, Brambles and another five others unidentifiable.. My question would be, what became of the two I mentioned?
I can't seem to find any information on them anywhere on the interweb. I can't put the photo on SN, as it is in copyright. A pity, as it is a rare sight to see the two Queens like this photo has them.

Regards
Lizzie


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

LizzieNo1 said:


> Hi all,
> I have in my possession a very large photo of the two Queens in Southampton. On the photo are the tugs Catcombe, Brambles and another five others unidentifiable.. My question would be, what became of the two I mentioned?
> I can't seem to find any information on them anywhere on the interweb. I can't put the photo on SN, as it is in copyright. A pity, as it is a rare sight to see the two Queens like this photo has them.
> 
> ...


Hope this answers part of your question.

BRAMBLES 
O.N. 167119. 242g. 106.7 x 26.7 x 11.6 feet.
T.3-cyl. (16", 26" & 43" x 30") steam engine made by Charles D. Holmes & Company Ltd., Hull. 1,000 IHP.

21.12.1941: Launched as EMPIRE TEAK by Henry Scarr Ltd., Hessle upon Humber (Yard No. S. 420), for the Ministry of War Transport, London. 

14.4.1942: Completed (C. Rowbotham & Sons, appointed as managers). 

23.8.1950: Purchased by the Alexandra Towing Company Ltd, Liverpool, and renamed BRAMBLES. 

1969: Sold to Northern Slipways Ltd., Dublin, for demolition, but remained at Swansea until 1971 when resold to T. W. Ward Ltd., Sheffield, for demolition at their Briton Ferry facility. 

24.8.1971: Arrived at Briton Ferry.


GATCOMBE was owned by another company and details not to hand. I think she was sold about 1970 as a new fire-fighting tug of that name entered their ownership about that time

Bill


----------



## LizzieNo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Terrific information there Bill!! Thank you very much for your help. After looking a little closer, I realise the name is indeed Gatcombe. Whoops! my mistake, the G is very close to a C in the photo.

Regards
Lizzie


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

BillH said:


> Hope this answers part of your question.
> 
> BRAMBLES
> O.N. 167119. 242g. 106.7 x 26.7 x 11.6 feet.
> ...


These are the details sourced from a Belgian friends database


GATCOMBE
ON 302060 513 GRT, 156 NRT, 
L41,46m (37,50), B10,70m, Dr3,201m, Dp4,42m 
(136'0"(123'0") x 35'1" (32'0") x 10'0" (14'6")
2x 8cyl diesel engines made by Crossley Bros, Manchester, 1800 BHP 12 ½ kts 
20 tons bollard pull
Tug/Tender
1960: Built by "John I. Thornycroft & Co Ltd" at Southampton (GBR) (YN 4192)
1960 -xx/07: delivered to "(Red Funnel Tugs) "Southampton, Isle of White & South East RMSP" at Southampton (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd Southampton, ON 302060, c/s ZCDG)
1969: Sold to "Bermuda Marine & Port Authority" at Hamilton (BMU), renamed BERMUDIAN
(GBR flag, regd Hamilton, tonnages amended to 489 GRT, 155 NRT)
1988: Sold to unspecified owners, renamed TOPSHAM
1989: Sold to "Splendid Shipping Ltd" at Valletta (MLT), renamed ROYAL M
(MLT flag, regd Valletta, ON 2290, c/s 9H3156, tonnages amended to 491 GRT, 154 NRT)
2003: Sold for beaking up to "Papakyriakos" at Tilemakhos (GRC)


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

*Gatcombe*

Lizzie, Hi.
The other ship towage tug company was the Red Funnel Tugs or to give its full name the Southampton, Isle of Wight & South of England Royal Mail Steam Packet Co Ltd, which also ran the I.O.W ferries.
The tug was probably the tug/tender GATCOMBE built 1960 of 475 tg. she was replaced by another tug of the same name in 1970.
Cheers John.


----------



## LizzieNo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks fella's, lots of info to browse over. I do remember Red Funnel ferry services from Southampton to I.O.W., the last time i used them was 1987.
I am quite amazed that the Gatcombe survived up to 2003.

Regards
Lizzie


----------

